# Is it possible to mount a carburetor onto a KA24 manifold?



## ddix9892 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi all
Is it possible to mount a carburetor unto the intake manifold of a 96 KA24 2.4 engine and bypass all the electronic controls? Am I being silly to suggest trying this?

ddix9892


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you want to run carbs on a KA24DE, there are custom intake manifolds available so that you can use four side-draft carbs such as Webers.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

n e thing is possible but it is not just a bolt on thing..

you would have to re-engineer the tbi mount to accept the carb base plate..


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

F**** No! If you do it'll have to be a sidedraft or anti gravity carb....And I'm not talking about using any other than the KA IM.....!


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

IMHO you are being silly. One of the happiest days of my life was when I got rid of my last carbureated vehicle.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Oldnissanguy said:


> IMHO you are being silly. One of the happiest days of my life was when I got rid of my last carbureated vehicle.


Agreed. And for an engine not designed to run on carbs, I'm willing to bet you'll have a terrible time trying to get it to run the way it did with fuel injection.

Going carb over FI on anything these days is a lousy idea, IMO.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone who regresses to carbs from fuel injection is plumcrazy! The advantages of fuel injection outweigh the advantages of carburetion... For those who don't know....carbs are the most inprecise method of fuel metering deviced by man.....It doesn't adjust for altitude, humidity, etc automatically..... but FI does!!!! Oh yeah the FI will continue to run if sideways or inclined...how about a carb? Nope!!!! Take advice from the wise...fix you fuel injection!!!!! If you decide to be that tough ole school dude and go with carburetion....complete your package and invest in some dual points while you're @ it! They go hand-n-hand you understand!!!!!LMAO


----------

